# Romin+Spesh Pro RBX=heaven



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

FYI, I've always been trying to search for the most comfy pair of shorts/bibs since you're on a bike for hours on end but never could find "the one" until now. I'm sure the romin has a little to do with it but before I still was getting pressure in the sitbone area and getting rubbed a little raw in some areas. That's even with using assos creme, chamois butter, etc.. I then purchased the new Spesh Pro RBX knickers and let me tell you all that discomfort is gone! I've tried the best from Assos, Giordana, PI, etc.. If you're looking for the most comfortable shorts, look no further, go get you the Pro RBX.


----------

